# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] help pls

## hartamgrindn

hey, which plugin does this circle?

----------


## franehr

i believe it's monster count from glq

----------


## BeeAntOS

Request plugin to show distance at cursor

----------


## Romanmas

> hey, which plugin does this circle?


Hi! This is MonstersCountPlugin.cs
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...untplugin.html

Best Regards
Romanmas

----------

